
Doctors Wired a Prosthetic Hand Directly into a Woman’s Nerves - vinnyglennon
https://futurism.com/the-byte/prosthetic-hand-womans-nerves
======
ccnafr
On background, this was how prosthetics were always intended to run. Previous
attempts were all disasters, as connection points tended to get infected and
kills nerves in hands for good.

